# Fragen wegen Domaininhaber und so Sachen



## son gohan (6. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin schon etwas laenger nicht mehr so aktiv im Bereich Websitenbau und alles drum herum.

Ich wollte euch mal was fragen. Ist es moeglich eine neue Website unter einen Anonymen Namen zu registrieren ohne das ich selbst Rechte an der Domain verliere.

Ich will nur vermeiden das spaeter jeder meine Websiten findet wenn er nach mein Namen in Google sucht, mir gefaellts einfach nicht das ich dann staendig in Google gefunden werde und deswegen wollte ich mich informieren darueber.

Und spaeter braeuchte ich dann auch noch eine Loesung fuer das Impresum der Website, dort will ich auch nicht persoehnliche Angaben machen.

Also zusammen gefast geht es mir darum das ich eine Website online stellen will und dabei als Betreiber, Ersteller und Besitzer keine Rechte verlieren will, aber trotzdem Anonym bleiben will. Gibs fuer sowas heutzutage schon gute Loesungen?

Die Website ist uebrigens etwas ganz normales und legales und nichts verbotenes oder so, ich will trotzdem nicht das mich jeder in Suchmaschinen findet.


----------



## ComFreek (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo son gohan,

vorweg: Ich bin kein Anwalt und übernehme keine Haftung 

Wenn du eine Domain registrierst, muss automatisch der Inhaber z.B. in der WHOIS-Datenbank eingetragen werden.

Damit du dich nicht eintragen lassen musst, gibt es dafür extra Agenturen oder sogar komplette Hostinganbieter, welche sich selber eintragen lassen (nat. gg. Entgelt) und es vertraglich so regeln, dass du trotzdem deine Rechte an der Domain behälst.

Beim Impressum gibt es auch solche Verträge. Wenn es nur eine private Homepage ist, brauchst du meines Wissens nach sogar überhaupt kein Impressum.




> Die Website ist uebrigens etwas ganz normales und legales und nichts verbotenes oder so, ich will trotzdem nicht das mich jeder in Suchmaschinen findet.


Die Inhaber-Datenbank der jeweiligen TLD-Vergabestelle wird nicht bei Suchmaschinen veröffentlicht.  Da muss man schon selber auf solch eine Seite (z.B. whois.com) gehen und nach den Inhaber einer jeweiligen Domain _aktiv_ suchen.

Das Impressum kannst du ganz leicht via einer robots.txt ausschließen. Suchmaschinen, die sich an den internationalen Standard halten, werden somit deine Impressumsseite nicht in den Index aufnehmen.


----------



## son gohan (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
grues dich. Sowas habe ich auch vor einiger Zeit gesehen, das Webhostinganbieter sowas anbieten anonym die Domain zu registrieren. Vielleicht waere das eine gute Loesung fuer mich falls es nichts anderes besseres gibt. Beispielweise die Agentur die sich fuer mich registriert hat kann ja auch mal schliesen, dann muss wieder jemand anderes einspringen, aber naja bis dahin wer weis.
Ja wenn ich noch fuer das Impressum eine Loesung finde koennte ich ja normal nochmal sowas machen eine Website online stellen. Ist ja doch manchmal ganz interessant zu sehen wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## para_noid (11. Januar 2013)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es nur eine private Homepage ist, brauchst du meines Wissens nach sogar überhaupt kein Impressum.



Nur mal meinen Senf zum Impressum:

Privat meint dann aber auch, keinerlei Werbung etc. einzubinden. Wenn man den Inhalt deiner Seite als journalistisch/redaktionell einstufen kann, bist du auch hier zu einem Impressum verpflichtet. Die Grenzen sind natürlich fließend.

Und andere Daten als deine im Impressum stell ich mir schwierig vor. Du müsstet jemanden finden, der im Ernstfall den Kopf für deine Inhalte hinhält. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auch dafür Agenturen gibt.


----------



## son gohan (11. Januar 2013)

para_noid hat gesagt.:


> Nur mal meinen Senf zum Impressum:
> 
> Und andere Daten als deine im Impressum stell ich mir schwierig vor. Du müsstet jemanden finden, der im Ernstfall den Kopf für deine Inhalte hinhält. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es auch dafür Agenturen gibt.




Ich glaube da das gleiche wie du und habe noch keine andere Idee oder auch keine Agentur so gefunden die das macht. Vielleicht muss ich sonst die Website an jemand verschenken oder so und ih, sagen das ich alles aufbauen kann wenn er will.


----------



## son gohan (16. Januar 2013)

maindata hat gesagt.:


> Ein Name ist absolut Pflicht.
> Genauso wie die vollständige Angabe im Impressum der Webseite. Sonst bekommt man hier ordentlich Ärger!


ja das stimmt, ich hatte mich nur gefragt ob es vielleicht heutzutage schon so legale Angebote gibt wo jemand anderes auch die angaben fuer das impressum uebernehmen kann damit man anonym bleiben kann. es ist ja manchmal einem einfach liebe wenn man seine ruhe hat und nicht jeder einen auf seine website anspricht.


----------



## Reinzeichner (18. Januar 2013)

Ohne ordentliche Angaben wird da nix gehen. Frag doch mal deine Freunde und Bekannten durch, vielleicht "opfert" sich ja jemand.

LG


----------



## son gohan (18. Januar 2013)

Reinzeichner hat gesagt.:


> Ohne ordentliche Angaben wird da nix gehen. Frag doch mal deine Freunde und Bekannten durch, vielleicht "opfert" sich ja jemand.
> 
> LG



An sowas in der Art habe ich auch gedacht.


----------

